# Emergency Tax help / clarification



## money4me06 (3 Feb 2009)

Hi everyone. Just a quick question or questions on emergency tax because im quite confused.

I was working from august til December in a primary school as a substitute teacher. I was emergency taxed the whole time and for a week subbing in June (so before the three months).

I went into the tax office and was told I need to get my emplyers PAYE registered number and to have my PPS number. I did so and rang the south east revenue office and gave them the number.

I was mistaken there in that i gave the school number as opposed to the Dept of Education number but i rang them back with the department registered number and they said they would send the correct forms to the department. 

That was in October and i still dont have a refund of emergency tax. 

I rang the tax people again (they are sick of hearing from me by now) and the lady told me I need to get my  p45 and a p50 (not sure what that is) and send it to them before  they can refund any tax. 

I, stupidly assumed my dad would know what a p50 was but he doesnt and says that i somehow confused the lady on the phone because i shouldnt need a p45 to claim emergency tax as if that was the case how do permanent workers claim their emergency tax???

so really, I apologise for such a long post and for being so clueless but how do i get my emergency tax refund???

also, I was taxed on everything i earned (didnt get any percentage tax free). Am i due to get this back too? How do i go about that?

any help is much apreciated


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Feb 2009)

Were you engaged as a sub only from Aug-Dec and did you finish before 31/12/08 or were you still in that employment beyond 31/12/08? 

If you finished before 31/12/08 then the P45 would show amount of tax deducted. The P50 is a claim for refund. You can download p50 from www.revenue.ie 

If you were still with employer beyond 31/12/08 then you will get P60 (soon) from employer showing all pay & tax for 2008. You can submit that to Revenue for any refund due.

If you had other employers in 2008 the details of pay from them  need to be taken into account also.


----------



## Domo (4 Feb 2009)

Alternatively, as the year has ended - ring your tax office and ask them to issue you with a P21.


----------



## money4me06 (4 Feb 2009)

thanks both, i finished work on the 5th of december last year and have only been subbing for one day since then


----------



## allthedoyles (4 Feb 2009)

Domo said:


> Alternatively, as the year has ended - ring your tax office and ask them to issue you with a P21.


 
Domo is correct IMO . Ring or Phone the tax office quoting your PPS No. and ask for a review of tax year 2008.

You dont necessarily need to have P60 or P45 or P50 or anything. else either.

This is 2009 and you now want a balancing statement for 2008.

This can take a few weeks to get sorted , as you must remember , that your employers have until 15th February to send in their P35's , which will include your earnings and other details .

Its probably best to request  in writing .

However , you are given the correct allowance from by Tax Office including :

Personal Tax credit
Paye tax credit
Teachers flat-rate expenses € 518
Trade Union Subsciptions € 350
Service Charges Wheel bin - Total paid 2008
Rent Tax Credit ( if applicable )
Medical Expenses ( total paid 2008 )
Any other expenses applicable


----------

